# Lola the fussy kibble girl....



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

After going to three different pet stores today I was lucky enough to find one that my chiropractor recommended that had samples! The lady who worked there was absolutely wonderful, she sent me home with samples of Innova EVO, (both the small bites Original & Red Meat) and the Acana Lamb & Apple - which I chose because I knew Lola liked lamb (from puppy school training).

Lola consistently will choose the Lamb & Apple when I set out three little piles of dog food. Each and every time she goes for the Lamb & Apple. 

Now, I'm still waiting for the nutritionist to give me her recommendations, but it was so hard to see Lola not eating and sitting around with no energy and looking so sad. (probably all in my head, but, she is my baby - so I believe it).

Poor Lola getting stuck with me as a mama (lol). Anyway, I feel much better seeing that she is eating and actually enjoying her food and knowing that she is the one making the choice to eat it and I'm not forcing her. Now we just have to wait and see what the nutritionist says, hopefully I can just add some supplements to Lola's diet to give her what she requires for EFA's, glucosamine, chondroiten & MSM. 

have a great night everyone!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Mine love the Acana too!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Cindy - do they like the lamb & apple too? Have they been eating it for a while?


----------

